# Beamshot Shoot out - My New XeRay.



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

*The DiCEMAN XeRay 50W BeamShot Shootout July 2007.*
_This is in no way a detailed review._​ 
It seems that this hobby really isn't good for the wallet at all. I'm sure many of you agree. However, as far as I know I have no kids which means I can sneak a purchase like this past the girlfriend with minimal fuss.....

Here it is - The XeRay 50W HID from DAN at Xevision.
Special thanks to Dan for all his help in getting this light to Australia in under a week.

As in my last Beamshot Shootout, I decided to use the same indoor / outdoor format. I know it's STUPID using the XeRay indoors but it does keep the shots in reference to the last ones.
For the outdoor shots, I added a Long Range shot and used the Boxer 24w HID as comparison. There are 2 Shoots - Indoor & Outdoor.
I used my living room, a bench and tree at the soccer oval accross the road and the goalposts at each end for a 100m Long Range shot.

All Photo's were taken on a Tripod with the light held 35cms below the Lens. For the Long Range shot, the light was 35cms above the lens.
Camera was the SONY DSC-P200 7MP Cybershot.

Indoor details - 
Corner of room = 7 metres away
ISO=100
WB=Daylight
F=3.2
Shutter=1/2sec

Outdoor details - 
Chair = 12 metres away
ISO=100
WB=Daylight
F=3.2
Shutter=2 seconds (3 Seconds long range)
Now for the photos you've all been waiting for......
_________________________________________________________
*INSIDE Shots*

Weapon of choice (You've seen the Boxer)















Inside Control Shot




XeRay - SPOT




XeRay - Flood




_________________________________________________________
*And The OUTSIDE Shots*

Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - SPOT




Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - WIDE




XeRay - SPOT




XeRay - Flood






*LONG RANGE*
Boxer - SPOT




Boxer - WIDE
*



*
XeRay - DIFFUSER LENS




XeRay - SPOT




XeRay - Flood




__________________________________________________________
The one shot i did forget was the XeRay at short range with the diffuser.
I'll try to get that and update it later.
The Lower Colour temp of the XeRay(4200K) really makes for much better colour rendition than the higher temp HIDs. (the boxer is above 6000K)
I LOVE all my lights and they each have a purpose. I'm really happy with this light and must contain the desire to find out what the 75W BB Upgrade looks like.
It's not too heavy, just over 2kgs, extremly well designed and built
and the road case and all accessories is awesome. Especially the ability
to run from an external power source.

If you want a BIG BANG light that really is Built well. You will LOVE this baby. Thanks again Dan, You've done a sensational job.

DiCEMAN


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 18, 2007)

Great shots Diceman, once again they are very nice and a good indication of the light's ability. I am just curious what the XeRay set you back? I love the look of the HID's in the long range photos. The XeRay looks a slightly different colour than the Boxer, is this the case in real life or is it exemplified in the photos? I just need to work out how to get a purchase of one of these past my new wife.........


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Just PM'd you Mate.
XeRay + Wife...... Good Luck


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it would need more than good luck 

Just wondering if you could post a picture of the two lights next to each other, i can't say i have ever seen an XeRay before


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

You know, I took the shots and totally forgot to put them in DOH!
They are in original now:twothumbs

DiCEMAN


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 18, 2007)

Seeing the size of each of the lights makes the beam from the Boxer even more impressive. The XeRay is one big rig isn't it


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 19, 2007)

The diffuser lens makes the XeRay's output more useful. The 75-watt option could probably light up an American football field.


----------



## frogs3 (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to put the 50 and 75 W XeVisions next to each other, as I only own the BB version. My impression is that the difference is noticeable side-by-side, but less so if conditions are not held constant.

That having been said, I love my BB and use it as a walking light, being most careful not to let the 8000 or so lumens become a "nuisance" to neighbors, cars, other pedestrians or their pets. I find myself using a "hotwire" more often for short walks, as the 700-800 lumens is fine to identify the pavement cracks, low-lying branches, etc. that I want to notice before I hit them.

The XeVision is IMHO a really well balanced package, with fine runtime, dependability, and good ergonomics in my hand at least. I think you will find that there is not too much competition in this output range, and I don't find myself wishing for something else -- that exists at the present time.

Enjoy and thanks for the comparison shots,

HAK


----------



## FredM (Jul 24, 2007)

Thats weird how your room has THE SUN in it.


----------



## Ericz23 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget to use sunblock when using that light!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 7, 2007)

Really nice beamshots. Thanks for doing all those. :twothumbs


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 20, 2007)

Really, really impressive beamshots...
Excellent technical skills and what a light !!!
I said that you can almost swim on the 24W Boxer beamshot, so you can go scuba diving in that XeRay !!!
Where can I buy a XeRay in the USA ???
Do I have to "upgrade" it to a BarnBurner 75W or I can buy a 75W version ???
Congratulations on your XeRay and your superb pictures !!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 20, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> Really, really impressive beamshots...
> Excellent technical skills and what a light !!!
> I said that you can almost swim on the 24W Boxer beamshot, so you can go scuba diving in that XeRay !!!
> *Where can I buy a XeRay in the USA ???*
> ...



Xevision.com

Upgraded 75W BarnBurner version was a one time special item. One is currently for sale for a great price in CPF Marketplace. You won't see a brighter searchlight.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

Yes, As LuxLuthor has mentioned, the 75W version isn't an off the shelf item.

I would LOVE to see one as another 3000 Lumens on top of mine is just scary:devil:.

Honestly though, If you look at the distance I got out of it here, I can't even see someone that far away with this.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166409

Good Luck.
DiCEMAN


----------



## windstrings (Sep 21, 2007)

Up close, intense is just intense... whether from the 50W or the BB, but the distance shots is where the BB really shines!

It makes things seem much closer than they appeared with other lights.


----------



## windstrings (Sep 21, 2007)

DiCEMAN said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Honestly though, If you look at the distance I got out of it here, I can't even see someone that far away with this.
> Good Luck.
> DiCEMAN



I used to think that too, until I got the BB, it "appears" you can't see anyone that far, but lets think about it... .technically, you should be able to see someone just as far with a strong enough light, that you can in broad daylight?

I think thats why the BB seems to bring things closer, they "appear" farther away, until you hit them with enough lumens.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Sep 21, 2007)

frogs3 said:


> I find myself using a "hotwire" more often for short walks, as the 700-800 lumens is fine to identify the pavement cracks, low-lying branches, etc. that I want to notice before I hit them.


 
I have to ask...this was meant to be funny, right? I guess I'm just ebing a bit dim, but I seem to remember people being able to walk around without banking into branches and tripping on sidewalks with a mere 65 lumen surefire...

Forget it, it was a joke...right...?


----------



## karlthev (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shots! Thanks!


Karl


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 22, 2007)

Top work DiCE!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice Shots Dice! :thumbsup:

I have a question about your XeRay. What size battery is in, and how much runtime do you get? Thanks.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 23, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Nice Shots Dice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a question about your XeRay. What size battery is in, and how much runtime do you get? Thanks.



All that information is in one of these links. Your mission is to find it. :naughty: :twothumbs


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> All that information is in one of these links. Your mission is to find it. :naughty: :twothumbs


 
Thanks alot. I'll be searching in there for a few days.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Sep 24, 2007)

Standard Battery & 90 Mins


----------



## junmae (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, isn't that xeray the light they use in Resident Evil 5!  thats a sexy scary machine. Wouldn't wanna carry it around all over though


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2009)

The light in RE5 uses and external power source which feeds the light via a cable. I think it's just a light created in someone's imagination. There is a Surefire fore-end light on the MP5 though...the 628 I think.


----------



## BVH (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a very significant visual brightness difference between the Xeray 50 Watt and the Xeray BB when one is standing there with both of them on or one at a time shone at near or distant target. It's not just a "difference by camera" thing.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 9, 2009)

BVH said:


> There is a very significant visual brightness difference between the Xeray 50 Watt and the Xeray BB when one is standing there with both of them on or one at a time shone at near or distant target. It's not just a "difference by camera" thing.




I agree.. I have large oak trees at the end of my block.. .50W lights them well... 75W fills in all the cracks!

the extra brightness is very nice at that Kelvin because you really see all the true colors.

You could go hunting at night with a 9X scope!...

It would be fun to take it to the mountains and see how many eyeballs I could see at once!


----------



## 276 (Jul 9, 2009)

Those photos reminded me that i need to get a diffuser for my Xeray


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2009)

DiCEMAN said:


> ​


 
Could you image if it looked like that in person!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

lol....yeah, I'd half expect a "Terminator" to step out of the orb. :laughing:


----------



## 276 (Jul 10, 2009)

Patriot said:


> lol....yeah, I'd half expect a "Terminator" to step out of the orb. :laughing:



Hahaha!


----------

